# Calling this the RiverRat damper mod



## riverrat3 (Oct 6, 2014)

This may have been done but I haven't seen it.Got my amnps today and it was pouring rain so I got to thinking(this in itself can be rather dangerous.)

1 can of beets

1 roll of heat resistant tape

1 bolt and nut

1 ball point click pen

1 dremel

The cutout on the part that slides in is needed on my model dont know about all. It has a flange that prevents you from removing chip loader upside down.I'll let the pics do the explaining.Thought this would be better than just pulling out the chiploader when using the amnps.Tell me what you think.













20141006_163138.jpg



__ riverrat3
__ Oct 6, 2014


















20141006_163158.jpg



__ riverrat3
__ Oct 6, 2014


















20141006_163313.jpg



__ riverrat3
__ Oct 6, 2014


















20141006_163332.jpg



__ riverrat3
__ Oct 6, 2014


















20141006_163353.jpg



__ riverrat3
__ Oct 6, 2014


















20141006_162946.jpg



__ riverrat3
__ Oct 6, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice mod.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## riverrat3 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks. I'm sure it woulda worked without the mod butt I succomed to boredom. I have read where some have trouble with draft cold smoking, I'm an hour and a half in on some xtra sharp Amish cheddar and aged provolone and the amnps is chugging along nicely.:nana2:


----------



## jted (Oct 8, 2014)

riverrat3 said:


> This may have been done but I haven't seen it.Got my amnps today and it was pouring rain so I got to thinking(this in itself can be rather dangerous.)
> 
> 1 can of beets
> 
> ...


Your mod solves the lack of air flow one sometimes expereances . By not using the the loader tube sometimes you can have too much air and the pellets burn too fast. Some people drill out the air holes in the end of the loader. Your  mod solves this problem with out having to change the loader.  Good Job     Jted


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2014)

Brilliant.....   :2thumbs:


----------



## azbohunter (Oct 9, 2014)

Did a similar mod to mine RiverRat. It has been several months and several smokes back but it works well. Gives a  lot more air flow than I was getting with the chip loader pulled out and I can turn my damper to close it completely if desired. It is mounted with a piece of flat sheet metal on the top half inside.

I didn't have a "can of beets" but had some flat 1/8" aluminum laying around! LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















smoke2.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ May 23, 2014


----------



## riverrat3 (Oct 10, 2014)

Great lookin mod azbowhunter. If I woulda had a can of hominy I would have really gone wild.:biggrin:


----------



## azbohunter (Oct 11, 2014)

riverrat3 said:


> If I woulda had a can of hominy I would have really gone wild.


LOL riverrat3...we love hominy too!


----------



## jted (Jan 14, 2015)

riverrat3 said:


> This may have been done but I haven't seen it.Got my amnps today and it was pouring rain so I got to thinking(this in itself can be rather dangerous.)
> 
> 1 can of beets
> 
> ...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Brilliant.....   :2thumbs:


X2!!


----------

